# Formularfehler JSP-Beispiel



## Michaela Mueller (28. Feb 2008)

Hi Leute versuch gerade von einem Buch ein Beispiel aus.  Wenn ich das ganze ausführen lassen will bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung obwohl das 100% der selbe Code ist wie dieser im Buch steht. Mir wird ständig diese Zeile in Easy Eclipse rot unterstrichen und wenn ich auf die Fehleranzeige klick wird mir folgedner text angezeigt. Was mach ich da nur falsch??

*com.ora.cannot be resovled to a type*



```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html" %>
<html>
  <body bgcolor="white">
    <jsp:useBean
      id="userInfo"
  [b]    class="com.ora.jsp.beans.userinfo.UserInfoBean">[/b]
      <jsp:setProperty name="userInfo" property="*" />
    </jsp:useBean>

    The following information was saved:
    <ul>
      [*]User Name: <jsp:getProperty
                       name="userInfo" property="userName" />
      [*]Birth Date: <jsp:getProperty
                        name="userInfo" property="birthDate" />
      [*]Email Address: <jsp:getProperty
                           name="userInfo" property="emailAddr" />
      [*]Sex: <jsp:getProperty
                 name="userInfo" property="sex" />
      [*]Lucky number: <jsp:getProperty
                          name="userInfo" property="luckyNumber" />
    [/list]
    The user input is valid: <jsp:getProperty
                               name="userInfo" property="valid" />
  </body>
</html>
```




Formular:




```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>


<form action="userinfo1.jsp" method="post">

<table>

<tr>
<td>Name:</td>
<td><input type="text" name="userName"></td></tr>
<tr>
<td>Birth Date:</td>
<td><input type="text" name="birthDate">
</td>
<td>(Use format yyyy-mm-dd)</td></tr>

<tr><td>Email Address:</td>
<td><input type="text" name="emailAddr"></td>
<td>(Use format [email]name@company.com[/email])</td></tr>

<tr><td>Sex:</td>
<td><input type="text" name="sex"></td>
<td>(Male or female)</td></tr>

<tr><td>Lucky number:</td>
<td><input type="text" name="luckyNumber"></td>
<td>(A number between 1 and 100)</td></tr>
<tr><td colspan=2><input type="submit"></td></tr>

</table>






</form>












</body>
</html>
```


----------



## jensa (28. Feb 2008)

er hat probleme die bean einzubinden,
ist die bean vorhanden & im entsprechenden package eingegliedert?


----------



## Michaela Mueller (28. Feb 2008)

Hi danke für deine Antwort bin da echt noch Anfängerin. Wie meinst du das genau ob die Bean eingegliedert ist ???
Ich hab bis jetzt nur die ...html und die ...jsp in meinem WebContent.


----------



## HLX (28. Feb 2008)

Hast du eine Klasse 'com.ora.jsp.beans.userinfo.UserInfoBean' angelegt und kompiliert?

Ich kenne statt EasyEclipse leider nur Eclipse, daher hier ein etwas umständlicher Weg der Ursachenforschung:
Falls o.g. zutrifft, exportiere dein Web-Projekt als WAR File (das wird ja wohl gehen wie in Eclipse - File-->Export...). Schaue mit einem Entpacker in das Archiv. Im Ordner WEB-INF\classes sollte deine Klasse liegen - in einer Verzeichnisstruktur die den Packages entspricht. Falls nicht liegt deine Klasse ggf. im Ordner WEB-INF\lib in einem JAR File (den Inhalt kannst du dir auch mit einem Entpacker anzeigen lassen). 

Sollte das auch nicht zutreffen, stimmen deine Projekt-Einstellungen in EasyEclipse nicht. Du musst dann dafür sorgen, dass kompilierte Klassen beim Überführen der Anwendung an den Server/Tomcat im Ordner WEB-INF\classes landen.


----------

